# i've been married almost 3 months now



## hiswife101 (Nov 4, 2010)

okay i been married for almost 3 months things just keep getting worst and worst..i dont know my husband is not the man i married 3 months ago..he has become a really big grauch everything bothers him and i did not gained a husband i gained a parole officer the only time he wants to talk to to know who im talking to on the phone who im texting where im going what im wearing he was not like this before we got married he always been a jealous person but now its extreme he is pushing me away with his ways..im really considering divorce this is not how i pictured my life as a married woman,,,also he has a facebook page ,,an email address and he refuses letting me have one..( i have it he aint my daddy little does he know he is BLOCKED)momma didnt raise no fool..:smthumbup:


----------



## unhappynewlywed (Nov 3, 2010)

I absolutely understand where you are coming from. I have been married about 11 months, and my husband is very controlling as well. Unlike you, my husband was this way before we were married but I was silly enough to ignore it. He always kept me "in line" by saying "if you want to do that, then i guess we shouldn't be together". Looking back I wish I would have said fine and left. 
Like you, I keep thinking this is not what I want my life to be like. I can't imagine enduring it for another year much less 10 or 20. I absolutely resent my husband for making me change. In the past 3 years, I have completely changed to meet his idea of perfect. Now when I try to talk to him about it, he turns everything around on me. He will literally make me feel awful for telling him that I feel like I missed out on my life for the last 3 years. His response will be "you just make me feel like I'm some terrible person" Of course then I feel bad so I drop it. 
The worst part is I have met someone else. Someone who likes me for who I am, not who I want him to be. I feel that the new man is absolutely the type of person I should be married to. I look forward to the kind of life we could have, it's the life I always dreamed of but gave up on. I feel like I settled with my husband b/c i didn't think there were better men out there.
Now the problem is getting up the courage to tell my husband I want a divorce.
Have you talked about your feelings with your husband at all? How did it go? Doo you sometimes think you just made a huge mistake saying "I do" and wish you could go back in time and skip all of it??
I don't have much advice, but I can tell you the longer it goes on the more you will resent him.


----------

